# Just confirmed Beach Club one bed for Feb 2012!!



## krmlaw (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks to the sightings board! YIPEE!! so excited!

Now lets hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 3, 2011)

Feb, Mar, April are my favorite season to visit Orlando.
Congrats, I have heard that beach club is very nice!


----------



## jackio (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on a great exchange!


----------



## C30NY (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!  We stayed at the Saratoga Springs resort in February but visited the Beach Club and thought the property was beautiful!

If you like seafood be SURE to have the All-you-care-to-eat seafood buffet at Cape May Cafe.  It was awesome!


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 15, 2011)

*Great trade!!*

You are going to love this resort and the location.  Congrats!!

I haven't been in February, but I've been in January.  In January the weather is cooler, but you should still have a few pool days in there.  

Pack for all kinds of weather is my best advice.  I new enough to bring warm coats for cooler weather at night, but didn't think to bring hats and gloves.  I needed 6 pairs of those stretchy gloves you can get for a dollar at walgreens, Disney had them but they were special magical gloves so they cost $14.95 a pair.  I spent $90.00 on stretchy gloves so our hands wouldn't freeze.   Someone in the store actually got mad at me for buying the last 6 pairs of gloves at Epcot!!


----------



## thebreards (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!  I must say I am a little jealous.  I have been watching and anxiously waiting for March inventory.
Beach Club is also our preference because we want to try the pool.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully, you'll get better weather then we did last year in February. It was so freaking cold....no pool days for us.


----------



## juanitar (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm curious where Beach Club is located. OP said Orlando but I dont see a resort called Beach Club in Orlando through II. Is this an RCI property?

Thanks


----------



## cindi (Aug 15, 2011)

juanitar said:


> I'm curious where Beach Club is located. OP said Orlando but I dont see a resort called Beach Club in Orlando through II. Is this an RCI property?
> 
> Thanks



It is one of the Disney timeshares, and it is only with RCI.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 15, 2011)

juanitar said:


> I'm curious where Beach Club is located. OP said Orlando but I dont see a resort called Beach Club in Orlando through II. Is this an RCI property?
> 
> Thanks



I think she means Disney's Beach Club Villas (an Epcot resort).  Yes, sadly, DVC is no longer in II, only RCI.


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

Me too  confirmed a 2 bedroom at BCV for first weekend of March just yesterday ..gonna be a great week, then its off to Ron Jon Cape Caribe in a 2 bedroom for Spring Break week.  

This maybe the last time our DD travels with us for winter vacation as it is her last year of high school, so I am glad we have two great resorts to enjoy with her and possibly some of her friends.

Are all the 2 bedrooms at BCV lock offs?


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

thats great! im alittle concernd about weather still, as we are feb 12 check in


----------

